# LIttle man (:



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Oreo FINALLY gave me a baby on Sunday, sadly it was a single buckling but he sure makes up for it in cuteness!!!! She is a FF and done amazing, I am so proud  I was really hoping for a doe out of her to keep maybe next year...... He is out of a solid red boer buck... not for sure how he came out white lol and those wattles <3


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what a doll!!!


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Awww so cute!! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh he gets major cute points!!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

he is a cutie! congratulations


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Totally cute and fashionable too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

My Hail Mary just had a boy too! I want a Lil girl to hang with mom! At first I thought it was a girl cause I'm new at this and misunderstood those glands! Lol I got it down now! Lol congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Love his sweater ! He is adorable


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Simply adorable!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so cute! congrats!!!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks I absolutely love him but I do not need another buck/wether running around ..... Just gotta keep telling myself that. 

His sweater is one of my dads old insulated socks...., I got a Jack Russell puppy in the middle of winter and couldn't find a jacket small enough so my mom came up with the sock idea, first my little sisters then through the family till he got up to my dads. I stuck a couple in my birthing bag, although I didn't put it on him till I sent him outside. You can use the foot or leg part of the sock, I got 4 sweaters out of a trash pair of socks


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe I love the outfit!!


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Repurposed socks! Awesome!


~Moe


----------



## DLeeB (Apr 5, 2012)

He's precious!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Precious!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I had two more Boer bucks born Thursday a traditional and a paint.... Three does left to kid and not a single doe so far!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucky you had a buck year. Hopefully next year it will be a doe year for you.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

If my next 3 all have does it will make up for it lol but I doubt that will happen.... I told my husband maybe this was Gods way of telling me I don't need any more goats right now  Because I planned to keep all of my does born this year. Although I am thinking hard about keeping the paint buck.


----------

